# St. Pancras Hotel, London. Dec 2011.



## UrbanX (Dec 14, 2011)

*

*
This is a bit of an unusual one, it’s not derelict but…is probably the most famous derelict building in London. That was all the persuasion I needed to swap my exploring fatigues for a shirt, and jump on a train down to London to see if I could have a wander round.
Here it is depicted in the 1890's:
*





*
In the 1860’s a competition was set to design a hotel for St. Pancras. 10 Architects entered, all sticking to the budget, and the brief of 150 rooms. Then after the deadline George Gilbert Scott entered a design for a 300 bed hotel, which came in over double the budget - and instantly won.
*




*




*
The East wing was complete and accepting customers by 1873, and the remainder of the hotel was open by 1876. The hotel was the most hi-tech building in the UK, possibly even the world. It boasted two water powered lifts (although these were infamously dangerous, killing several passengers). It boasted fireproof ceilings which was handy as the building was heated by coal and lit by gas. It was so hi-tech it even had electricity before the light bulb was invented! There were electric call bells in every room which guests would continually press as they didn’t understand the concept.
*




*
Unfortunately all this technology, luxury and opulence was the hotels ultimate downfall; literally armies of staff* were needed to attend to the guests, and eventually the hotel was just too expensive to run. It closed its doors in 1935.
*




*
Derelict Corridor: (Image: Getty 2002)




*
Renovated Corridors:




*




*




*
It became offices for British Rail staff just out of convenience. Who used it for fifty odd years…without ever replacing carpets or re-painting. And by the 80’s it was so threadbare they decided to move out.
*




*
It lay derelict for twenty years.
(Photo during renovation, not mine unfortunately)




*
Eventually the cost of lawsuits incurred by people and cars being hit by bits of falling building was getting too high, and it was considered cheaper in the long run to properly renovate the exterior at a cost of £9m.
*




*
A planning application was approved in 2004 for it to be returned to a hotel and renovated to its former glory.




*




*




*




*
6 years, and a £150m lick of paint later, it re-opened on 6th May 2011 - on the 138th anniversary of the day it opened. The top couple of floors have been converted to apartments as the Building Regulations are a little laxer with private dwellings than hotels. The penthouse sold for £10m off-plan, and is now estimated to be worth £16m.
*




*
The hotel has been re-jigged about a fair bit to make larger, more luxurious rooms. It’s also been extended out the back to make up for the lost rooms. A weeknight single in the newer, uglier bit starts at £245 per night...
*




*
A weekday single in the original part starts at £345 per night. Yet the average room price is an impressive £800 per night. It’s staggering to think they run at 96% capacity all year round.
*
I’d love to stay the night here, if only I were a better blagger or if urbex paid a little better...
*




*
This price rises all the way up to £10,000 for the Royal Suite. This is considered off limits to any visitors to the hotel, as well as 99% of staff. Although when I slunk up to the grand doors and tried the handle I was surprised to find it unlocked…
*




*
The lounge is impressive, and much like the original hotel is packed with technology. A quick Google on my iPhone prices the Bose TV at over £7k, on the side sit’s a B&O iPod Dock at nearly a grand, although I later discovered that this wasn’t anything to get excited about, every roof here has one… The dining table seats 20 guests, and has 42” plasmas which pop out of the table if your guests are too boring.
*
I didn’t push my luck and after taking a few photos and video clips, made my exit. Whilst feeling confident I took to the terraces and roof tops. Later that day I discovered the Royal Suite had been left open for a Mr Kanye West.
*




*




*




*
There are over 3,000 Fleur de Leys around this stairwell, all hand painted by a father / son team:




*




*
*
This portion was still used as a road by taxis right into the 21st century, the main company being Hansum Taxi’s. It’s now been converted into the reception area, and a function room, fittingly called ‘Hansum Hall’.* The roof is actually original.
*




*




*




*
The base of the stairs, you'll recognise this from the famous Spice Girls “Wannabe” video 




*
The carpets were reproduced to exact replicas of the originals in Kidderminster. Well they were actually finished on site to ensure that the whole stairs are finished in a single piece of carpet!
*
All of the materials used in the building are from what is loosely considered ‘the midlands’. The granite used for these columns was mined from Swithlands quarry in Leicester. I visited the resulting underground reservoir only last month, (Report here: www.urbanxphotography.co.uk/switherlands)
*




*




*
Video: Dereliction Addiction 8:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiVTp5kkChM[/ame]
*
I have managed to amass over 100 architects drawings from the 2004 renovation, ranging from CGI's, to technical layouts, from to hand drawn sketches to survey photos. I've not included them here for copyright infringement reasons, however if anyone is genuinely interested in viewing them, do contact me.
*
Thanks for looking.
*


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 14, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> *
> 
> 
> The lounge is impressive, and much like the original hotel is packed with technology*. A quick Google on my iPhone prices the Bose TV at over £7k, on the side sit’s a B&O iPod Dock at nearly a grand, although I later discovered that this wasn’t anything to get excited about, every roof here has one*… The dining table seats 20 guests, and has 42” plasmas which pop out of the table if your guests are too boring.
> ...



Holy SH** TV's and Ipod docks on every roof!!! thats seriously gonna get wet  Nice work though UrbanX must have had a squeeky bum moment trying to walk in at the start. Excellent shots as always


----------



## krela (Dec 14, 2011)

Fantastic pictures of an amazing building! Thank you.


----------



## KingRat (Dec 14, 2011)

This rocks !!

Acually, you rock. Loved every minute of the report and the video


----------



## RichardH (Dec 14, 2011)

Stayed here for a couple of nights earlier in the year, and got proposed to. 

It's truly breathtaking. I've said elsewhere, but I'm nothing if not a stuck record: they have done such an outstanding job of renovation that it should be compulsory for anyone considering the renovation of a listed building to spend time in this place and learn how it is done.


----------



## nelly (Dec 14, 2011)

That is truly the nuts mate, superb photos as always


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 14, 2011)

*Mint*

That my friend is the NUT'S. lol
When you told me on the phone where you were i nearly fell off a morgue slab laughing.
Love it .
SK


----------



## King Al (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazing place that, awesome as always UX!


----------



## phill.d (Dec 14, 2011)

Excellent post, really interesting stuff, the interior is fantastic! 
The splendour is certainly a stark contrast to Kings Cross next door.

Well done!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 14, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> That my friend is the NUT'S. lol
> When you told me on the phone where you were i nearly fell off a morgue slab laughing.
> Love it .
> SK



What a quote! Only on an Urbex forum... And from SK! Lol. So so sorry I missed Sunday dude. I shouldn't have agreed to it while I was so drunk following this one!


----------



## magmo (Dec 15, 2011)

In the first two pictures it looks like they put out the red carpet for you... Respect...


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 15, 2011)

Oooooooh, great, great stuff Urb. I've loved every report of here, from derelict to restoration...and yours is the cherry on the icing. Bloody well done that man.


----------



## nelly (Dec 15, 2011)

Ha!! Just watched the video, brilliant.

You never cease to amuse me with your sound tracks but Paul Anka sings Nirvana??? Please!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Oooooooh, great, great stuff Urb. I've loved every report of here, from derelict to restoration...and yours is the cherry on the icing. Bloody well done that man.



Aww cheers foxy it means a lot coming from you.  it's a lovely place to be anytime of the year, but the staircase looks so christmassy as it's all red and gold! Always like to throw a different on in every now and then! 



nelly said:


> Ha!! Just watched the video, brilliant.
> 
> You never cease to amuse me with your sound tracks but Paul Anka sings Nirvana??? Please!!!


Lol... Well unplanned to use "hotel California" for ages, but there was something about the classy tone of his voice, singing a song of rebellion that just seemed to fit the day so well!


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 16, 2011)

Truly, wonderfully, completely, totally over the top, I love it.I read somewhere that when first built there were only three bathrooms in the entire building,how times have changed.A glorious report thanks UrbanX


----------



## mussy (Jan 26, 2012)

Its an amazing contrast to see a warm loved building compared to the forgotten damp sadness most derelict pictures show.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 26, 2012)

mussy said:


> Its an amazing contrast to see a warm loved building compared to the forgotten damp sadness most derelict pictures show.



I wish I had more pics of it derelict! One guy (silent uk) done a report on itbut I didn't want to steal most of his report! Getty had a couple too.


----------



## Dunny007 (Jan 28, 2012)

quality dude loving your work cheers


----------



## Landsker (Jan 29, 2012)

Now that is impressive!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2012)

Cheers peeps! Didn't even think this report would stay up, it was an amazing bum-clenching day. I went past it the other day, and smiled to myself, knowing I'd explored its most exclusive bowels!


----------



## Lady_Croft (Feb 2, 2012)

This place is stunning!


----------



## lilli (Feb 2, 2012)

Kingrat and I stayed here for NewYear and still didnt see as much as you!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 2, 2012)

lilli said:


> Kingrat and I stayed here for NewYear and still didnt see as much as you!



I'm well jealous! I still hope to spend a night there, it's just chuffin dear. Still my gave building in London.


----------



## trialsbiker42 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thats what restoration is all about, amazing building.


----------



## skeletonbob (Feb 27, 2012)

I first saw this building (from the inside!) on an edition of Most Haunted and absolutely fell in love with it - so joined the campaign to get it renovated and restored. I just couldn't believe it was going to rack and ruin! It is a beautiful building and your photo's do it justice. Having said all that, I couldn't afford to stay there now, so maybe should have gone and squatted for a night when it was derelict!


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good Stuff!! Its like there was a fire drill and the place is still fully operational!


----------



## Gothicangel (Feb 27, 2012)

Omg this is an amazing building thanks for sharing


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha you explored Kanye West's hotel room legend!! Wicked report mate!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2012)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Haha you explored Kanye West's hotel room legend!! Wicked report mate!



Cheers! Somehow this seems weirder than exploring morgues & padded cells!


----------



## djmcambs (Feb 28, 2012)

great report,nice pics, what a beautiful building inside and out, they really did the right thing by renovating it.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2012)

djmcambs said:


> great report,nice pics, what a beautiful building inside and out, they really did the right thing by renovating it.



And well! I'm sure there are some staggering stats to go with it! 

Never knew it was on most haunted, will have to YouTube it, give me an excuse to watch yvette fielding strutting round in leather trousers for an hour!


----------



## Nobody. (Feb 29, 2012)

Here is St Pancras hotel way back in 95/96 when it was used as a location for film shoots 
just turn the music down to enjoy it better 
and another and the DP from this Video went on to make a few Guy Richie movies 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJLIiF15wjQ[/ame]


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 1, 2012)

Must have missed this when you posted it originally,great pics as always.Well done.


----------



## Stussy (Mar 1, 2012)

Seriously impressive buidling, such quality and attention to detail have gone into the restoration.

Impressive blagging skills!!


----------

